# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  More car robberies

## andynap

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...of-car-drivers

----------


## amyb

My first thought was OH NO! MORE!!

 Why not add an SXM to your headline for this thread and spare heart seizures. Andy?

----------


## andynap

Amy- this is posted in the ,St Martin forum.

----------


## amyb

Missed that-then thank you and never mind...

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Amy- this is posted in the ,St Martin forum.



I'm with Amy!   I'm sure most of us forum addicts just hit the "new posts" button and don't look at the home sub-forum.

----------


## amyb

You nailed me, Bart. That is exactly what I do!

----------


## andynap

> I'm with Amy!   I'm sure most of us forum addicts just hit the "new posts" button and don't look at the home sub-forum.



So why have them?

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> So why have them?



Really?  You don't know why there are separate forums broken up by subject?

----------


## andynap

> Really?  You don't know why there are separate forums broken up by subject?



I know exactly why- way back it was because of me in part  but if you don't pay attention why bother? It's what is known as a rhetorical question.

----------


## KevinS

Yet another reason not to voluntarily overnight on SXM.

----------


## andynap

> Yet another reason not to voluntarily overnight on SXM.



Depends on where you stay. I stay close to the airport and don't have a car.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> I know exactly why- way back it was because of me in part  but if you don't pay attention why bother? It's what is known as a rhetorical question.



You're taking credit for the creation of sub-forums?!!?!  Wow!  Did you invent the iPhone too?

Non-rhetorical question:  Who is physically incapable of admitting that he was wrong, or taking a suggestion to make something better, or admitting he could have said something in a better, more clear way?   

Answer:    (Hint... it could be Donald Trump but that's not what I was looking for)

----------


## Karen

> You're taking credit for the creation of sub-forums?!!?!  Wow!  Did you invent the iPhone too?
> 
> Non-rhetorical question:  Who is physically incapable of admitting that he was wrong, or taking a suggestion to make something better, or admitting he could have said something in a better, more clear way?   
> 
> Answer:    (Hint... it could be Donald Trump but that's not what I was looking for)



Calm down, gentlemen.  :). We never have a car and stay on Orient Beach and while I will not walk the Grand Case streets at night, we walked to dinner for our short stay there at Orient.  It has definitely changed.  Keep in mind, while eating at Le Repaire last year, we saw  2 guys trying to get into cars in the harbor parking lot at St. Barth.  Just sayin'

----------

